# طرق تعقيم المياه الثلاثة



## abue tycer (20 أكتوبر 2009)

ملف يحوي طرق تعقيم المياه الثلاثة وهي :

ozon
chlorination
ultraviolet


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (20 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين على الجهود ونتمنى المزيد.................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (23 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور أخي العزيز ..........


----------



## enas2 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

thank you


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (23 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## نجمة الكتب (23 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا....................


----------



## ashraf_m_f (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودكم


----------



## علي العزاوي (4 يناير 2010)

هلا والله حيا الله لعيونك هالرئبة سدادة


----------



## ابوالقاسم (4 يناير 2010)

ايهما افضل دكت او جلر


----------



## كيمياء الماء (5 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ك.ازهرى (18 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وضاحة (18 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخي على مجهودك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## موسى شراحيلي (4 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات .
وبارك الله فيك .


----------



## المهند عبدالله (10 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mohalrubaie (14 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا ياستاذ


----------



## خلوف العراقي (19 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed_nagar (21 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## almass (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## CHE Amjad (4 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you a lot for these a brilliant work


----------



## asmoez (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## صقر الاسلام (19 ديسمبر 2010)

هل فى كتب عربى


----------



## ABD ELMohsen (25 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## حماده عيد محمد (13 يناير 2011)

الف شكر وتحية لـــ أبو تيسير على هذه الملفات الرائعة


----------



## waleeeed (17 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## serrahsmr (13 فبراير 2011)

كيف يتم تثبيت ملف محول البي دي أف ال الوورد يدعم اللغة العربية


----------



## عبيد الله الهاشمي (26 مارس 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررا


----------



## ali kadhim (27 مارس 2011)

اللهم تقبل منا صالحات اعمالنا وتب علينا انك انت التواب الرحيم


----------



## eng_didoo (28 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ...
ماذا تعرف عن مؤشرات جودة المياة(الكيميائية _الفيزيائية_الجيولوجية)؟؟؟؟
شكراا


----------



## hadeer2 (14 أبريل 2011)

تسلم وتعيش


----------



## رائد حيران (25 أبريل 2011)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــور جــــــــــــــدا على هــــــــــــذه الملفــــــــــــات الرائــــــــــعة


----------



## f2000 (1 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mbsbarakat (3 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## safety113 (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله بك
الف شكر


----------



## mbsbarakat (7 مايو 2011)

thank you


----------



## صباح المشعل (17 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ولكن اتمنى من بقية الاعضاء ممن يملك مصدر حول هذا الموضوع باللغه العربية ان يرسله لي اوينشره لتعم الفائده شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## سعد الدرمك (24 يونيو 2011)

abue tycer قال:


> ملف يحوي طرق تعقيم المياه الثلاثة وهي :
> 
> Ozon
> chlorination
> ultraviolet


 
بارك الله فيك وموضوع قيم​


----------



## عادل2222 (26 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا على مجهودكم*


----------



## momomer (2 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا،،، مفيدة جدا


----------



## ابوفاطمه86 (8 يوليو 2011)

شكرا كتيييييييييييييير علي هذا الموضوع الرائع 
وانا بالجد استفدا من هذا الموضوع


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (15 يوليو 2011)

i get make use of your topic thanks alot..


----------



## osama fikry (18 يوليو 2011)

شكريا جزيلا براك الله فيك


----------



## متعب البقمي (16 أغسطس 2011)

وفقكم الله جميعاً


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (28 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سعيدحميدة (29 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله الخير


----------



## م باسل وردان (31 أغسطس 2011)

حبيت اشكرك مرة تانية لان كتييييييييييييرة استفدت منها من يومين
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد العسكرى (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا 
اسأل الله ان ينفع بكم وان يوفقكم في الدنيا والاخرة 
اخوكم م/محمد العسكري *


----------



## مصطفى كامل عثمان (7 سبتمبر 2011)

جزير الشكر


----------



## فيصل الخبر (5 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيك الف عافية وجزاك الله كل خير , حقيقة لسه الدنيا بخير , عندما يشاهد الشخص هذة المجهودات الرائعة يستحي ان يمر مرور الكرام , جزاكم الله كل خير ووفقكم في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## saremsarem (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*
أخي الكريم​


----------



## المهندس محمد ريان (6 نوفمبر 2011)

_*مشكور*_


----------



## مهندس محمد85 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر على القائم بهذا العمل واسئله دوام العافيه


----------



## silverado (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*ممكن المساعدة*

اذا لم تكن المضخة المتوفر تعطي القدرة المطلوبة فماهو الحل.......... ارجو المساعد ...... مع الشكرررررررررر


----------



## silverado (18 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ياسرعشاوى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## rasha alazawi (20 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود تيحامر (25 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ايةعياد (29 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عفاف احمد (1 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hany yassin (13 ديسمبر 2011)

شكر وتقدير لك اخي العزيز


----------



## مرتضى الناصري (19 ديسمبر 2011)

اللهم اجعلنا من التائبين النادميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (19 ديسمبر 2011)

good


----------



## husssein (19 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## بلضم (21 يناير 2012)

الف شكر ليك ياغالى


----------



## 22bibo (23 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## qbasel (27 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور أخي العزيز ..........


----------



## abue tycer (9 فبراير 2012)

مشكورين جميعا​


----------



## safa aldin (9 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## عمارحميد (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا​


----------



## amine mimou (11 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
أخوكم أمين عضو جديد في المنتدي 
طالب جامعي تخصص معالجة وتنقية المياه
أشكرك جزيل الشكر أخي علي ملف طرق تعقيم المياه


----------



## egyscream (13 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## architecture101 (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedmashaly (16 فبراير 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## الاستاذ فادي مسعد (24 فبراير 2012)

*الله يبارك جهودك ويجزيك الخير*


----------



## amrhawash (26 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا على مجهودكم*​


----------



## هاجر10 (28 فبراير 2012)

merci infiniment


----------



## aassam (3 مارس 2012)

جزيتم خيرا


----------



## مروان القصار (13 مايو 2012)

مشكور على الجهد


----------



## م خطاب (13 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## deler22 (9 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير
*​


----------



## محمود مندو (18 يونيو 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## محمد الجفري (19 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عدنان الغليونى (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*(قل ياعبادي الذين أسرفوا علي أنفسهم لا تقنطوا من رحمة الله)*​


----------



## هنو2006 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

ماذا عن استخدام بيروكسيد الهيدوجين في التعقيم


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (15 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكورين على الجهود ونتمنى المزيدمن البدل والعطاء:7:


----------



## njmstarvs (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير_​_​


----------



## السيد فوده (12 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (20 يناير 2013)

thankssss


----------



## حذيفة البحاري (2 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله عني الف خير


----------



## taarek123 (4 مارس 2013)

لكم وافر الشكر والتقدير ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## gihano (14 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eyt (8 يوليو 2013)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أم قصي (16 يوليو 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## مرتضى ال جحمان (13 أغسطس 2013)

الملفات لم تنزل ولكن شكراً على المجهود


----------



## شاشة (22 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم شلون الصحة اتمنى ان استفاد منكم ببحوث الهندسة الموارد المائية


----------



## شاشة (22 أكتوبر 2013)

اني هم اريد اعرف طرق تعقيم المياه


----------



## FML-21 (11 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكرا لك


----------



## طلاب العلم11 (1 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alshawky (14 مارس 2014)

مشكور ويعطيط الف عافيه اخويا الفاضل


----------



## محمد_فيصل (3 أبريل 2014)

موضوع مميز فعلاً


----------



## محمد_فيصل (3 أبريل 2014)

هذا من المواضيع التي تنال الاعجاب فوراً

تقبلوا مروري


----------



## الهمس جهرا (5 أبريل 2014)

مشكور


----------



## alb khsaya (9 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ChemistGoda (11 مايو 2014)

أرجو إفادتي بطريقة ما للتخلص من البرومات الموجودة بمياه الشرب المعقمة بالأوزون ؟​


----------



## justme0 (12 مايو 2014)

ايضا

*calcium* hypochlorite


----------



## mohamed sigma (21 يونيو 2014)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed sigma (26 يونيو 2014)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## ندوش السلط (16 يوليو 2014)

شكرا لكم و بارك الله فيكم وأحسن إليكم


----------



## ميدو العبادى (3 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ميدو العبادى (3 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله لك اخى


----------



## جمال بشر (23 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلاااااااااا


----------



## waelazzaz (13 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.mohamed fathi (1 مارس 2015)

مشكور اخي علي المجهود
يا جماعة لو عايز أسأل عن حاجة ، بسأل فين في الموقع ؟


----------



## ابراهيم محمد جاسم (3 أبريل 2015)

*شكرا*

شكرا على المعلومة المفيدة


----------



## مهند الجنابي (21 أبريل 2015)

شكرا" شكرا" شكرا"


----------



## رشا فاست (7 يونيو 2015)

ايهما افضل الكلور السائل او الغاز فى التطهير


----------



## omardorman (18 يونيو 2015)

الكلوره وهي باضافة ملح هيبوكلوريد الكالسيوم و تعريض الماء للاشعة فوق البنفسجية بامرارها بانبوب خاص لذلك او باستخدام غاز الاوزون


----------



## رشا فاست (22 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا على كل ما تقدمه من العلم لافاده البشريه ولكن بعد ازن حضرتك يجب ذكر مدى التلوث التى تواجهه محافظات مصر من التلوث واهميه التعقيم :85: #فاست_معالجه_مياه


----------



## eng-munir (1 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## weo2website (21 نوفمبر 2015)

مقال مميز في طرق تعقيم الماء 
هل هناك طرق لتعقيم الماء المستخرج من البحر ( الماء المالح )؟
ارجو الافادة من الادارة


----------



## mezzat09 (2 ديسمبر 2015)

شكرا لك


----------



## italiano743 (27 أكتوبر 2016)

اهلا و مرحبا بكم فى الشركة العربية للخدمات المنزلية بالرياض شركتنا من افضل الشركات لكشف و اصلاح تسربات المياه باحدث و اجدد الاجهزة الحديثة بدون تكسير الشركة العربية لكشف تسربات المياه تقدم احدث التقنيات للكشف على مكان التسرب لاننا نعلم ان مشكلة التسرب تؤدى الى تلف المنزل و تاكل الجدران و الحديد المسلح و يعرض حياتنا و منزلنا الى الخطر لذلك الشركة العربية للكشف عن تسربات المياة هى الاولى فى مجالها .





اسباب تسربات المياه هى :
تسرب سحري : لا يمكن رؤيته الا من خلال الاجهزه الالكترونية.
تسرب خارجي : له اضراره ويري بالعين.
التسرب المخفي : اخطر انواعهم نظرا لظهوره بعد تأكل جزء كبير من المحيط.
تقدم لكم شركة العربية لكشف التسربات بالرياض وداخل المملكه العربية السعودية*من خلال الكشف الكتنولوجي باستخدام افضل الاجهزه المستخدمة فى كشف تسربات فى دول الاتحاد الاوروربي والتي لها معايير فائقه الجوده وباستخدم العماله المدربة على كل ظروف العمل وباستخدام أكفأ الفنين فى مجال كشف التسربات الالكتروني والذي يحدد لنا مكان التسرب الحقيقي دون الحاجه الي الحاق الضرر باي مكان اخر بعيد عن التسرب الفعلي لذلك لدينا فنيين مختصين فى استخدام تكنولوجيا كشف التسربات والاجهزه المستخدمه تقوم بعمل تقرير فوري يسلم الي العميل بعد الانتهاء من الكشف من خلال احد الفنيين وعند الاتفاق مع العميل على الاصلاح نقوم باعطاءه التقرير اللازم والذي من خلاله يكون للعميل رؤية واضحه عن الخلل او التسرب فى شبكات المياه او الصرف افضل شركه كشف تسرب المياه بالرياض الكشف على تسربات المياه بالرياض بدون تكسير و خطوط الغاز بضمان من المؤسسه فص على تسربات المياه و كشف تسربات بالخزان وكشف تسربات المياه داخل الجدران وكشف التسريبات فى السقف باحدث طرق لعام 2017.




أفضل شركة كشف تسربات المياه بالرياض :
عندما يوجد تسرب في الحمام او المطبخ او السقف او مكان اخر في المنزل يصعب عليك تحديد مكان الخراب الذي يخرج منة الماء ولا بد من شركة متخصصة في كشف تسربات المياه. ونحن نقوم بغلق شبكة المياه الرئيسية وجميع الحنفيات في المنزل ثم نقوم بضغط خط الانابيب الحار والبارد بغاز النيتروجين وهو يعمل علي ضغط الانابيب بحيث اذا وجد كسر صغير جدا في خط الانابيب الحار او البارد يسبب اهتزاز او صوت ولا يمكن ان تسمع الأذن البشرية هذا الصوت ويتم سماع هذا الصوت من قبل الجهاز الالكتروني مع خبرة الفني المتخصص في كشف التسربات يمكن ان يميز بين ضجيج وتسربات ونقوم بالمشي بجانب جدار الحمام وجميع الحنفيات والاماكن التي تخرج منها المياه. والمياه المندفع في الأنابيب ايضا في منطقة التسربات تسبب اهتزاز في الانابيب وتنتقل هذه الاهتزازات من خلال الانابيب إلى سطح الأرض حيث تعبر عن نفسها من الضوضاء الجهاز الالكتروني وظيفة المبتكرة المرشح الأمثل يجعل من الأسهل التحديد بدقة عالية مكان تسرب المياه حيث الجهاز قادر علي تتبع الصوت في الانابيب ويقوم بتحديد اعلي منطقة لخروج الصوت في خط الانابيب وغالبا تكون هي منطقة الخراب في الانبوب بنسبة 90%. ويفضل العزل المائي في بعض الحالات على الرغم من اصلاح الخراب ولكن عزل مائي يحمي المنزل من تسربات المياه في المستقبل. في الماضي كان غير جيد الكشف من خلال الجهاز الالكتروني حيث اذا سقط شيء على الأرض كان يصعب عليك تحديد صوت التسربات من الضجيج . هذا هو شيء من الماضي اما الآن بفضل الله ثم التكنولوجيا الحديثة يتم رصد مستمر لأشارة الصوت في الانابيب ويمكن تحديد نقطة التسرب بسهولة




توفر شركة العربية للخدمات المنزلية بالرياض العديد من الخدمات و هى :
شركة لكشف تسربات المياه و اصلاحها .
شركة لمكافحة الحشرات .
شركة لعزل الاسطح .
شركة لعزل الخزانات .
شركة تسليك مجاري .
شركة تنظيف منازل و فلل .
للاستعلام على اى منهم اتصل على الارقام الاتية ” 0550335991 -0550311661 -0550012182 -0555515947 – 0114582250 و سنقوم فورا بالمجئ اليك و حل مشكلتك فنحن فى خدمتكم فى اى وقت على مدار اليوم “
فيديو توضيحى لتعرف على الاجهزة الالكترونية و طريقة كشف تسربات المياه .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ii3IeVcd5VY


----------



## قيس قاسم محمد (21 يناير 2017)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## aral (6 أغسطس 2018)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محترف كيمياء (30 يوليو 2021)

مشكور جدا جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك


----------

